#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-28
<anxel> bones
<anxel> algo em pot ajudar en un problema plis?
<anxel> eoo
<anxel> hi ha algu
<anxel> wola
<anxel> holalaa
<anxel> hi ha algu?
<anxel> tinc un petit problema al gestor d'actualitzacions
<anxel> eoo
<anxel> hi ha algu
<anxel> eooo
<epileg> hola
<epileg> digues anxel
<anxel> hola
<anxel> doncs aixo
<anxel> em surt aixo al una finestra
<anxel> del gestor d'actualitzacions
<anxel> S'ha produït un error irresoluble mentre s'inicialitzava la informació de paquets.  Informeu d'aquest error de l'update-manager i incloeu el missatge següent:  'E:El tipus «http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/maverick» no és conegut en la línia 1 de la llista de fonts /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list'
<anxel> aixo surt
<epileg> sembla que hi ha una discrepància
<anxel> aha...
<anxel> umm. i que podria fer?
<epileg> quina versió d'ubuntu tens instaŀlada?
<anxel> 10.10
<anxel> tinc que dir també que abans d'aquest error em surtia un altre. Vaig mirar en un foro algo per intentar arregla-ho, però crec que la vaig cagar més
<epileg> i obres el synaptic, que et diu?
<anxel> tambe surt error
<epileg> iquin?
<anxel> crec que em diu lo mateix
<epileg> assegura't
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586453/
<epileg> fes això a la línia d'ordres:
<epileg> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<anxel> ok
<epileg> que t'ha dit?
<anxel> u fique a la consola conforme u has posat?
<epileg> exacte, sense el dollar
<anxel> ok
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586455/
<anxel> surt tot aixo
<epileg> a veure, fes això des de la línia d'ordres:
<epileg> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<epileg> i després:
<epileg> sudo apt-get update
<anxel> okis
<epileg> ha anat bé?
<anxel> E: El tipus «http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/maverick» no és conegut en la línia 1 de la llista de fonts /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list E: No s'ha pogut llegir la llista de les fonts.
<anxel> me diu lo matex
<anxel> crec
<epileg> no home! dic que si ha anat bé l'a línia d'ordres
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586458/
<anxel> emm
<anxel> lo primer que he ficat no ha passat res
<anxel> no ma dit res la consola
<anxel> com si res
<pascal_>  hola
<anxel> i a lo segon doncs surt axo que he dexat al paste
<epileg> molt bé
<epileg> anxel: hauràs d'editar un fitxer de text, ves amb molt de compte
<anxel> ok
<pascal_> algu sap com connectar el wireless? soc nou i no en tinc ni idea
<epileg> fes això:
<epileg> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list
<epileg> i quan s'obri l'editor, al principi de la primera línia hi afegeixes un coixinet
<epileg> es a dir, la línia
<epileg> «http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/maverick»
<epileg> ha de passar a ser
<epileg> «# http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/maverick»
<anxel> despres del coxinet fico una separacio no?
<anxel> se ma obert com una lllibreta i surt alla la direccio http d'una web
<epileg> has llegit el que t'he dit?
<anxel> ok
<epileg> ja ho has fet?
<anxel> li dono a Desa, no?
<epileg> sip, però no el tanquis de moment
<anxel> okis
<anxel> ja esta, le desat i la llibreta continua oberta
<epileg> ara prova a veure que passa
<anxel> OSTRES
<anxel> ja va crec!
<anxel> guai =)
<anxel> ok
<epileg> doncs ja està
<anxel> per aqui es a on me vaig quedar
<anxel> esque abans em surtia tot be
<anxel> pero li donava a actualitzar, i se petava
<anxel> vaig a vore si continua fentho
<epileg> vinga
<anxel> bua que mal rotllo
<anxel> pareix que estic en les matexes que al principi
<anxel> es ficar la clau, i es queda alla un rato pensant la finestra, i no es baxa res
<anxel> que pot ser?
<epileg> la clau a on?
<epileg> a veure, que et diu això?
<epileg> $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586463/
<anxel> pareix que diu axo
<epileg> com!?
<anxel> si, surt axo
<anxel> buas, sa encallat la finestra. Estava com el tenia abans
<anxel> no surt cap missatge ni res. Fiques la contraseña quan te diu d'actualitzar i alla es queda.
<epileg> però perquè has afegit la línia «sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list » al fitxer!?
<anxel> jo no he afegit axo
<epileg> llavors, si us plau, em pots posar el que et torna: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list
<anxel> anxel@anxel-SATELLITE-T130:~$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list# http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/maverick partner anxel@anxel-SATELLITE-T130:~$
<anxel> axo surt
<anxel> que pot ser?
<epileg> torna a fer això:
<epileg> $ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<epileg> i deprés:
<epileg> $ sudo apt-get update
<epileg> i em dius que t'explica l'ordinador
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586464/
<anxel> surt tot axo
<epileg> doncs ara fes:
<epileg> $ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<epileg> i digues que t'explica
<anxel> me diu que vol actualitzar uns 280 megues de algo
<anxel> li dono que si, no?
<epileg> doncs això és el que li cal actualitzar el teu sistema,  digues-li que sí
<epileg> quan estigui digues que t'ha explicat, només amb les últimes línies n'hi haurà prou
<anxel> ok
<anxel> crec que trigara una mica
<anxel> que esta fent el meu ordinador ara?
<anxel> per cert, una pregunteta més: Quan inicio l'ubuntu, a la pantalla aquesta del grub, conforme sactualitza, se me van acumulant versions de lubuntu a la llista. No hi ha que fer com borrar-ho oi?
<epileg> està actualitzant
<epileg> això vol dir que primer ha de descarregar les actualitzacions
<anxel> aha
<epileg> quan hagis acabat l'actualització t'explicaré com fer eliminar els kernels que ja no fas servir
<anxel> guai :)
<anxel> si, perque imagino que aixo son versions antigues de lubuntu, i ocuparan bastant lloc al disc dur
<anxel> hhe
<epileg> però quan ho facis, hauràs d'anar molt en compte de no fer res que no calgui, d'acord?
<anxel> espera, me diu que reincii el firefox
<anxel> ara torno
<anxel> weno espera, que a acabat i han surtir les ultimes linees que vols
<anxel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/586470/
<anxel> axo es lo ultim que ha surtit a la consola
<anxel> i pareix que ja ha acabat
<epileg> perfecte!
<anxel> doncs que faig
<epileg> ara ja barrufa
<anxel> reinicii el firefox com me demana?
<epileg> nop, talca-ho tot i reinicia el sistema
<anxel> okis ara reinicii tot el pc
<anxel> ara torno
<epileg> dew
<anxel> okis
<anxel> ja esta
<anxel> per cert
<anxel> el mozilla ara es diu Namoroka
<anxel> perque'
<anxel> ?
<epileg> com?
<epileg> el firefox vols dir?
<anxel> si si
<anxel> se diu dun altra forma
<epileg> doncs el meu se segueix dient igual. no ho entenc
<anxel> ja, els menus i tot continuel igual
<anxel> pero no se
<anxel> diu axo
<anxel> namoroka
<anxel> jo se que han tret ja el firefox 4
<epileg> en fi, sembla que és una versió del firefox
<anxel> com l'actualitzo
<anxel> a 4?
<epileg> espera't a la propera versió d'ubuntu
<epileg> :-)
<anxel> i axo?
<anxel> weno, supose que sera perque instalarla sera un jaleo
<epileg> no ho sé, però no ho he provat
<epileg> escolta, això dels kernels
<anxel> volia instalarme el zdoom, pero quan vaig vore tot loq ue es tenia que fer, vaig dir, millor en un xat com aquestos un dia en mes temps Xb
<anxel> si, digam axo dels kernels
<anxel> i acabem ja :)
<epileg> ves amb compte amb el que instaŀles fora dels dipòsits
<epileg> dit això, obre el synaptic
<anxel> ok
<anxel> OKI
<epileg> a baix a l'esquerra, prem el botó «estat»
<anxel> ok
<anxel> ja esta
<epileg> a l'esquerra a dalt, prem «instaŀlat»
<anxel> ja esta
<epileg> ara, a dalt a la dreta, a «cerca ràpida» posa «2.6.35»
<anxel> ja esta
<epileg> ara suposo que et surt una llista dels paquets instaŀlats, oi?
<anxel> si si
<anxel> surten uns 15 elements a la llista
<epileg> doncs l'actual son tres paquets
<anxel> ...
<anxel> doncs en aixo...
<epileg> els que tenen al nom, 2.6.35-28
<anxel> que tindre que esborrar..
<epileg> tots els que NO siguin 2.6.35-28
<anxel> els que no siguin axo, 2.6.35-28?
<anxel> ok
<epileg> exacte, ves amb molt de compte eh
<anxel> vaig a fer ho
<epileg> de fet, els altres han de tenir un número menor
<epileg> menor a 28
<anxel> aha
<anxel> crec que no em deixa assenyalar-los
<epileg> com que no?
<epileg> a sobre de la línia, fes clic amb el botó dret, i tria «marca per a eliminar completament»
<anxel> a vore..
<anxel> oki
<anxel> ja u fagi
<epileg> sobretot, no la espifiïs aquí eh
<anxel> ok
<anxel> ei
<anxel> u borre tot lo que no siga 2.6.35-28, o deixe la 27?
<epileg> nop, també la pots eliminar
<anxel> ok
<epileg> al final t'han de quedar 3 fitxers, «linux-headers-2.6.35-28», «linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic» i «linux-image-2.6.35-28-generic»
<anxel> aha, ok, nomes han quedat tres elements
<epileg> ja has desinstaŀlat els altres paquets?
<anxel> no, ara vaig a ferho
<epileg> vinga!
<anxel> ja esta fent ho
<epileg> un cop acabi, pots reiniciar per comprovar que només hi ha un kernel al grub
<anxel> ha funcionat
<anxel> gracies epileg per la ajuda
<anxel> :)
<anxel> em desconectu que he de fer coses
<epileg> de res
<anxel> adeu i endavant
<anxel> ;)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-29
 * cossier is away: Estoy fuera pero volveré!!
<Aeryal> bona tarda
 * cossier is back (gone 03:28:05)
<jaume_off> bones!
<jaume_off> algu sap si a dins d'un bash script on declaro un alias, puc exportar aquest alias a la shell actual?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-03-31
<desesperat> ei!
<desesperat> algú em podria ajudar amb un problema de l'escriptori?
<desesperat> hola?
<desesperat> HOLA?
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-01
<albertque> hola
<tsdgeos> hola
<albertque> hi ha algu x comentar unes coses d dema?
<albertque> és q no em va massa be que3dar-me a la reunio
<tsdgeos> jo no
<albertque> :(
<albertque> algu més?
<sergimateo> Bona nit!
<albertque> bonanit
<sergimateo> bona nit albertque, em pensaba que l'xchat no em funcionava
<tsdgeos> alexm: avui m'he trobat amb el teu doble irlandes
<alexm> :)
<alexm> en quin sentit ho dius, tsdgeos... s'assemblava a mi?
<josepgallart> hola bona nit
<tsdgeos> alexm: sip
<tsdgeos> cabell curt though, pero la expressio facial era 95% tu
<albertque> perdoneu, puc fer 2 preguntes x la festa d dema i marxo? és q encara soc a bcn io he d'anar a borges
<alexm> quina gràcia... no és el primer cop que m'ho diuen però mai m'hi he trobat
<josepgallart> digues albertque?
<alexm> albertque: jo no vindré però pregunta, no cal que demanis permís
<albertque> 1. q necessitem x demà? local, internet i ja està?
<albertque> o hem de preveure alguna cosa q m'hagi passat x alt?
<josepgallart> si nomes aixo
<albertque> ok, perfecte
<alexm> suficient, la resta sobre la marxa
<albertque> 2. m'ha trucat un noi q vindra d'artesa de segre, diu q no en sap gaire xo q si pot ser util vindra, sinó s'estalvia els kms
<albertque> pots fer algo? li he dit q traduir sempre pot
<alexm> podrà traduir segur
<albertque> doncs li dic q si vol, si q podrà ajudar
<albertque> doncs res més, ens veiem dema a les 11 allà
<alexm> vagi bé!
<albertque> no he vist l'ordre del dia, hi ha res q hagi d'aclarir?
<josepgallart> que vagui molt be, dons jo tanpoc podre venir
<sergimateo> albertque, que vagi bé dema, malauradament no podre anar...
<albertque> xo vindra algu oi? ;)
<josepgallart> si no patexis B-)
<albertque> molt b, us deixo doncs, q encara tinc 2 hores de moto
<albertque> bona nit!!
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<wagafo> Bona nit, Josep
<SiscoGarcia> bona niiiiiiiiit
<wagafo> I rafael_carreres i tota la resta...
<josepgallart> Bona nit wagafo
<sergimateo> bona nit
<wagafo> He volgut connectar-me amb l'Empathy del Natty però no em surt la llista de participants a l'esquerra, a algú més li passa?
<wagafo> vull dir a la dreta....
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, a mi també m'ha passat i he tornat a l'x-chat
<wagafo> Jo m'he anat al pidgin, ja estic informant del bug...
<josepgallart> ves a dalt ,conversa i activa la opciostra la lliat de contactes
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, si no m'he equivocat he configurat els caràcters amb utf-8. es veuen bé els accents?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí
<SiscoGarcia> merci rafael_carreras
<sergimateo> jo volia posar la beta de la natty avui, pero com que tinc ho tinc tot arregladet per editar fulletons i acreditacions, no m'he atrevit...
<josepgallart> fas be serguimateo, alguna aplicaio peta
<rafael_carreras> bé, comencem que hi ha molta teca avui
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, si no pots venir demà a borges potser no cal que t'actualitzis fins que ho tinguis resolt
<SiscoGarcia> som-hi
<wagafo> Jo l'he instal·lat al portàtil i al sobretaul i de conya..
<rafael_carreras> ######################################
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la votació del disseny de samarreta
<rafael_carreras> algú pot posar l'enllaç a la pàgina dels dissenys?
<sergimateo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04
<SiscoGarcia> ups
<rafael_carreras> hi ha un munt de dissenys
<wagafo> S'haurien de posar números a la pàgina per votar millor
<sergimateo> el papapep s'ha lluit...
<sergimateo> en el bon sentit, és clar!
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, quina és del papapep
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<wagafo> DoryLaSenseNeurona?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<sergimateo> he mirat a informació aviam qui ha modificat la pagina, i pels dissenys de la dorysenseneurona ho he deduit
<wagafo> Jo ho he deduït pel nom 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> i ara va d'incògnit'
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, XD
<rafael_carreras> a veure, que es fa tard
<sergimateo> bé, com que no em puc/vull votar a mi mateix, jo ja ho tinc decidit
<rafael_carreras> votem dient quin disseny ens agrada més
<wagafo> A mi la segona de DoryLaSenseNeurona
<SiscoGarcia> i si hi ha empat fem una segona ronda triant entre els més votats?
<sergimateo> el primer de la dorysenseneurona que porta el lema "ubuntu.cat  ubuntaires en català"
<josepgallart> serguimateo en versio Ç UBUNTU.CAT
<rafael_carreras> jo voto per Dory EquipdubuntairesencatàBlau
<sergimateo> la primera, amb les quatre barres a la dreta
<SiscoGarcia> l'últim del sergimateo
<alexm> la penúltima d'en sergimateo
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, has votat dos cops
<sergimateo> no, ,li estava explicant al josep
<SiscoGarcia> ;9
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> qui falta votar?
<rafael_carreras> toca votar, DPini, alexm
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, que l'alexm ja ha votat :P
<rafael_carreras> Oh :-)
<sergimateo> ostres, m'acabo d'adonar que el josep estava votant, no preguntant-me :P
<SiscoGarcia> us sembla que fem una segona ronda entre les que hem votat?
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic per anar avançant
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia,  +1
<wagafo> És que hem votat tots diferent
<rafael_carreras> això pensava...
<wagafo> Si tornem a votar igual no avancem
<SiscoGarcia> ja wagafo però jo canviaré el meu vot
<SiscoGarcia> per desencallar-ho
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs segona volta
<wagafo> Trànsfuga :-D
<sergimateo> ara que ja tenim la primera criba, no es pot fer allò de que tothom voti +1 0 o -1 per cada disseny?
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: +1
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, +1
<alexm> ++
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> comencem per la primera i anem baixant
<rafael_carreras>  la segona de DoryLaSenseNeurona
<wagafo> +1
<rafael_carreras> -1
<alexm> -1
<SiscoGarcia> -1
<sergimateo> -1
<josepgallart> -1
<sergimateo> al loro, que jo havia proposat la primera de la dory!
<sergimateo> ho dic per apuntar-ho
<SiscoGarcia> però estem votant la segona
<sergimateo> ja ja, he votat la segona
<sergimateo> només era un apunt
<SiscoGarcia> ja me n'havia adonat que ens hem saltat la primera
<SiscoGarcia> bé, suposo que podem descartar la segona de la DoryLaSenseNeurona, oi?
<wagafo> Descartada
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: quina és la primera?
<rafael_carreras> no la trobo
<SiscoGarcia> la que diu ubuntu.cat i les 4 barres a la dreta
<sergimateo> aquesta!
<wagafo> rafael_carreras la primera ve abans de la segona 8-)
<sergimateo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lemacat1.png
<SiscoGarcia> sacte
<rafael_carreras> +1
<SiscoGarcia> vots per la https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lemacat1.png
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<sergimateo> +1
<wagafo> -1 per coherència
<josepgallart> -1
<alexm> +1
<SiscoGarcia> coherència?
<sergimateo> jajaja
<wagafo> Home si havia votat +1 a la segona...
<rafael_carreras> no cal coherència :-)
<SiscoGarcia> si ens hem de moure per aquesta coherència quedarem com abans
<rafael_carreras> va, la tercera
<alexm> wagafo: estem votant les que ens agraden o no
<SiscoGarcia> quina era rafael_carreras
<sergimateo> es pot recordar quina es?
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<wagafo> Just, endavanat
<rafael_carreras> serguimateo en versio Ç UBUNTU.CAT
<wagafo> vull dir, endavant
<SiscoGarcia> pareu
<alexm> link, si us plau
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, quin ordre estàs seguint?
<sergimateo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=samarreta_c_revisited_2.png
<sergimateo> pot ser?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no ho sé :-)
<josepgallart> es
<sergimateo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> -1
<wagafo> -1
<SiscoGarcia> -1
<alexm> -1
<SiscoGarcia> descartada
<SiscoGarcia> una altra
<sergimateo> una altra, que no acabem!
<rafael_carreras>  Dory EquipdubuntairesencatàBlau
<SiscoGarcia> enllaça-la
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Simple2.png
<sergimateo> 0
<rafael_carreras> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<wagafo> -1
<alexm> -1
<SiscoGarcia> 0
<rafael_carreras> següent
<sergimateo> una altra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=samarreta_natty_3.png
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> -1
<alexm> +1
<wagafo> -1
<josepgallart> +1
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, faltes tu
<sergimateo> +1
<sergimateo> i la ultima meva també estava
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Samarretes/11_04?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=samarreta_natty_2.png
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<sergimateo> 0
<josepgallart> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> +1
<alexm> -1
<sergimateo> queda alguna?
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que no
<wagafo> Sóm 5 i hem votat 5
<SiscoGarcia> som 6 i ja n'hem votat 6
<sergimateo> a tot això, voliem samarreta generica o no genèrica???
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: i ho dius ara? :-)
<SiscoGarcia> si no m'equivoco l'única que té 5 vots és la primera de DoryLaSenseNeurona
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, ja està
<wagafo> Ja tenim guanyadora, la Dory
<rafael_carreras> felicitats a tots els dissenyadors!
<SiscoGarcia> això ja ho vam dir a l'anterior reunió. vam dir preferentment
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, era una observació, de fet jo la preferia generica :)
<wagafo> Sí, ens ho han posat difícil
<SiscoGarcia> i al jurat que ho ha tingut força difícil
<rafael_carreras> èxit total del concurs de disseny, mai n'havíem tingut tants
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, per què n'has fet de la natty?
<sergimateo> cert, felititats a tots els que jan participat (jo no gaire, que vaig fer centrifugat d'idees)
<alexm> certament, és d'agrair que ho posin difícil al jurat :)
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> bé, segon punt, Presentació dels patrocinis i col·laboracions
<rafael_carreras> podeu mirar els col·laboradors al wiki de la festa
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal
<rafael_carreras> a baix de tot
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, en faltava algun segons va dir l'albertque, oi?
<sergimateo> una empresa que es deia infonosequé
<SiscoGarcia> sí era una empresa d'informàtica que treballa amb pl
<DPini> wwoops era AFK :S
<sergimateo> DPini, això que es All Frikis Knocked-out? :P
<DPini> no xDD
<rafael_carreras> bé doncs ja ens ho dirà, no hi ha problema
<rafael_carreras> següent punt
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, basicament estic esperant el logo per posar-ho al fulletó, per això ho comentava
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> Revisió del formulari d'inscripció per a la Festa Natty
<rafael_carreras> el wagafo ha preparat el formulari (http://www.ubuntu.cat/node/941). Podem repassar-lo i aprovar-lo abans de fer-lo públic
<wagafo> http://www.ubuntu.cat/FestaNatty
<wagafo> El principal és revisar les instruccions per al dinar
<wagafo> El compte per cobrar que vam donar a la festa Lúcid encara és vàlid?
<sergimateo> per mi perfecte en tot, excepte en l'enllaç de "on es la borrassa" que posaria el mapa del googlemaps que surt a la wiki
<sergimateo> http://maps.google.es/maps/ms?source=s_q&hl=ca&geocode=&aq=&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Carrer+Nou,+2,+25400+Les+Borges+Blanques,+Lleida,+Catalunya&msa=0&msid=213157713355847164514.00049daa9ae5f0dafa85e&z=15
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, el compte de la lucid era del cubells
<sergimateo> donat que al final no el fem a la borrassa sino al centre civic
<wagafo> D'acord, ho he mirat però sols vaig trobar aquest contacte...
<SiscoGarcia> jo demanaria demà als de la Borrassa, o a l'albertque un compte on fer l'ingrès
<sergimateo> mes que res... per coherència (wagafo dixit) :P
<wagafo> Doncs necessitem un altre compte bancari perquè enviïn les transferències
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, és la paraula de la nit :P
<alexm> enlloc de «Donat el caràcter públic...» no seria «Atès el caràcter públic...» ?
<alexm> em sona massa semblant al castellà
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, demanem-lo demà a Borges, val?
<wagafo> On està això de "donat" alexm?
<alexm> a les condicions de la install
<wagafo> Ah, ja l'he vist, doncs sí, atès sona millor...
<alexm> rafael_carreras: podem utilitzar el compte de caliu, potser?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, ni que s'assembli al castellà és català... tot i que «Atès...» és més català
<alexm> en podem parlar diumenge, si de cas
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, feu com vulgueu, però no seria millor per l'equip que el compte fos de la gent local?
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: no he vist mai cap text amb un donat el
<SiscoGarcia> així ho gestionen tot ells i no suposa més feina per nosaltres
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: si ells ho volen fer així, per mi cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> preguntem-ho demà
<rafael_carreras> alexm: no sé com pagar des d'aquest compte, potser per transferència
<alexm> ho deia per si no surt cap voluntari ;)
<wagafo> D'acord, els preguntem demà
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ho preguntem demà
<rafael_carreras> :)
<SiscoGarcia> en tot cas, el tema caliu és posterior a la ugj, de manera que ja sabrem/eu si hi ha voluntaris
<alexm> rafael_carreras: segurament el millor seria per transferència, sí, però que ho gestioni el comitè local ja em sembla bé
<wagafo> Ha de ser per transferència, sinó no funciona allò de la reserva
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més del formulari?
<wagafo> Quan us sembla qeu fem públic el formulari? En quant solucionem el tema del compte?
<sergimateo> si: ja ens podem inscriure?
<rafael_carreras> per mi, perfecte
<SiscoGarcia> està dpm... i no és el david :P
<josepgallart> ok
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sempre hi penso :)
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, encara no, falta resoldre el tema del compte
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, :)
<sergimateo> cert...
<wagafo> Quedem així, quan entri el número de compte el faig públic i poso els enllaços a ubuntu.cat i al wiki
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<sergimateo> wagafo, +1
<alexm> molt bé, bona feina
<rafael_carreras> +1
<rafael_carreras> un altre punt
<josepgallart> +1
<sergimateo> wagafo, i un correu a les llistes i al forum de que s'obren les inscripcions tampoc estaria malament
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo: home clar!
<wagafo> +1 sergimateo
<rafael_carreras> Tria del lloc on fer l'estampat de la samarreta
<sergimateo> preus?
<rafael_carreras> es veu que a les Borges les poden fer al mateix preu
<SiscoGarcia> aquest punt l'he inclòs perquè dimecres l'albertque em va fer un correu que semblava atractiu
<SiscoGarcia> Bon dia,
<SiscoGarcia> m'acaben de passar pressupost per fer les samarretes directament aquí a Borges:
<SiscoGarcia> - 100 samarretes, a un màxim de 3 colors plans, mida màxima DIN-A4 a una sola cara. El color de la samarreta depèn del disseny escollit finalment. > 4,90€ +IVA (això de l'IVA diu que... ja m'entens).
<SiscoGarcia> - els porta targetes ens els regala.
<SiscoGarcia> Ja direu si ho fem aquí o no.
<rafael_carreras> i m'estalvio carregar-les amunt i avall
<rafael_carreras> +1000
<wagafo> Avall carregaràs les que sobri, o algú les carregarà
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que la tria és clara
<alexm> em sembla ideal que les encarregui el comitè local
<sergimateo> 4,90+IVA son més de 5 euros
<SiscoGarcia> a veure qui supera el vot de qualitat del kappo ;)
<wagafo> +1 per les Borges Blanques
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, però això de l'iva diu que... ja m'entens
<sergimateo> és clar que tenim els portatargetes, pero venent la samarreta a 5 euros perdrem calers
<wagafo> Semblem el cas Gürtel amb això de "ja m'entens"
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, , llavors... comité local!!!
<alexm> sergimateo: sense factura ens estalviem l'iva
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, i amb la pinta de «trajes» que té l'objecte de la discussió no vegis :D
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé, sí que fem feina avui!
<rafael_carreras> últim punt!
<josepgallart> si tenim una inspecio i detecten compres amb negre.....
<rafael_carreras> Fulletó de difusió per a la Festa Natty
<rafael_carreras> Proposta, opinions, suggeriments de millora...
<sergimateo> un segon...
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: no som cap associació ni res...
<sergimateo> allà va
<sergimateo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme#Fullet%C3%B3%20per%20la%20Festa%20Natty
<josepgallart> o se  ;)
<SiscoGarcia> felicitats sergimateo
<sergimateo> abans de res, agrair infinit la col·laboració d'en SiscoGarcia  i l'albertque
<sergimateo> que han aportat punts de vista i l'han revisat des de l'ombra
<SiscoGarcia> sí que ets agraït sergimateo no n'hi ha per tant
<josepgallart> molt guapo sergui!!
<wagafo> Posen 2010 i UPC, és correcte?
<wagafo> Perdó, estava mirant malament, la UGJ de la UPC
<sergimateo> l'albertque va aportar una molt bona idea que era donar més pes al fet que l'Ubuntu es especialment fàcil d'instalar i utilitzar
<sergimateo> llavors vaig aprofitar la idea i vaig posar unes negretes remarcant les paraules clau
<sergimateo> si les llegiu una darrera l'altre el missatge és molt clar
<rafael_carreras> la veritat és que es veuen millores
<sergimateo> Full 1: sistema operatiu fàcil d'instal·lar des de l'inici conté totes les aplicacions gratuït compartir-lo ideologia ètica sud-africana humanitat vers els altres
<sergimateo> Full 2: cada sis mesos arreu del món xerrades i tallers coneixement lliure cop de mà instal·lat en la teva llengua gratuïta i de lliure accés inscriviu-vos previament.
<alexm> sergimateo, et al. l'enhorabona, està molt bñe
<alexm> *bé
<sergimateo> és una gran millora, a banda de les quatre fotos que vaig afegir
<rafael_carreras> sí, una gran millora
<sergimateo> personalment em va agradar la foto de l'alexm trastejant amb els 3 portatils alhora...
<wagafo> Molt bona feina
<sergimateo> si veieu alguna cosa estranya o que s'hauria de modificar, m'ho comuniqueu
<sergimateo> per cert, mentre esperava a que comences la reunio m'he pelat l'acreditació
<sergimateo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme#Targeta%20per%20la%20Festa%20Natty
<SiscoGarcia> per dir-ne alguna, els logos del wine i del playonlinux
<SiscoGarcia> uala
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, perquè ho dius?
<SiscoGarcia> sort que no has guanyat el disseny de les samarretes, si no podries dedicar-t'hi professionalment ;)
<sergimateo> tenint laidea de l'anterior no m'ha costat gaire. Us sembla bé?
<SiscoGarcia> ferpecte!
<sergimateo> l'acreditació, volia dir...
<SiscoGarcia> per mi no cal parlar-ne més
<alexm> em sembla bé
<josepgallart> molt be
<wagafo> "no hace falta decir nada más"
<sergimateo> wagafo, t'ha faltat "Schuster dixit..." :P
<josepgallart> ets un crak sergimateo
<rafael_carreras> molt bé!
<SiscoGarcia> per mi l'apartat de grafisme del wiki és teu sergimateo
<sergimateo> josepgallart, es que les muses m'han dit que al mes d'abril no hi serien i he aprofitat...
<josepgallart> jejeje
<sergimateo> l'albertque va comentar que farien difusio tant en paper com amb els butlletins que envien des de la borrassa, així que per aquest motiu he preparat el pdf en dos fulls
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, ara veig que em demanaves per què deia... què?
<sergimateo> en tot cas quan estigui acabat amb els logos dels colaboradors ho podem fer public el PDF al forum, web etc
<josepgallart> a estat aqui abans de començar pero no espodia quedar per que era a barcelona i tenia que anar a les borges
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que l'únic logo que hi pot faltar és el de l'empresa d'informàtica, de les admins passaria totalment
<sergimateo> ja que a la passada festa no em va donar la sensació que ningú es va atrevir a imprimir copies per fer difusio. Potser en format elecronic costa menys
<sergimateo> sergimateo, lo dels logos del wine i no se que...
<sergimateo> ups... era SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> ah, ho deia perquè m'ha vingut la vena rms i em semblaria millor si no hi hagués cap facilitat de cara al ruindous
<SiscoGarcia> però ja et dic, en plan rms :)
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja estem, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> sí, qui vindrà demà?
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, a tot això: el que l'apartat de grafisme sigui meu no hi estic d'acord. Com a minim ex-aequo amb la dory, en crazyserver i el carles oriol per la feinada inicial que van fer...
<wagafo> Si, ja estem. Jo vaig demà
<josepgallart> que vagui molt be dema!!!
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: -1 no vinc
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, per mi ja esta. Sobre el fulletó, que li feu una ullada amb calma per si hi ha alguna errada tipogràfica que no he detectat
<rafael_carreras> felicitats a tots els reunits que ens hem ventilat 5 punts en una hora!
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, però hores d'ara potser ets qui més feina gràfica està fent
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, ens veiem a la festa, oi?
<alexm> bona feina, equip
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, gràcies i fins la festa
<alexm> a la festa vindré acompanyat dels periodistes, SiscoGarcia ;)
<SiscoGarcia> molt bona feina a tothom
<rafael_carreras> #######################################
<sergimateo> cert, ens ho hem pelat molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> cert, alexm
<sergimateo> (no canvieu "ho" per "la")
<SiscoGarcia> ens estem superant, sembla, oi?
<sergimateo> :P
<SiscoGarcia> on diu ho?
<SiscoGarcia> jo llegeixo la :P
<sergimateo> lol
<josepgallart> :'(
<wagafo> siscogarcia, a dormir...
<alexm> bona nit
<sergimateo> be, passeu-vos-ho be dema. em sap greu no poder anar-hi
<SiscoGarcia> bé, equip, felicitats per la feina i bon viatge els que veniu demà cap a Ponent
<sergimateo> bona nit!!!
<SiscoGarcia> faré fotos
<wagafo> bona nit i fins demà
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit i fins la festa
<SiscoGarcia> bé, la festa és a les 11, però la meua intenció és ser-hi a la Borrassa cap a les 10:00
<SiscoGarcia> la ugj volia dir
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, ja que estem: el mapa que surt al fulleto es veu clar o queda una mica lioso?
<SiscoGarcia> espera que m'ho miro
<sergimateo> ...amb tanta icona
<SiscoGarcia> es veu bé, l'únic que no es llegeix és la plaça de la constitució... que és on hi ha el centre cívic
<SiscoGarcia> però és al costat de l'ajuntament... crec
<SiscoGarcia> calla, que potser és on hi ha el logo d'ubuntu
<SiscoGarcia> li haurem de preguntar a l'albertque
<sergimateo> per això ho deia, perque s'acumulen les icones al voltat del centre civic
<sergimateo> pero no se/puc editar el googlemaps per treure-les
<sergimateo> li podem comentar, no creus?
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que sí. el millor és comentar-li a veure què diu
<sergimateo> sobre les icones que parlavem, les he posat per fer referencia al taller que hi ha aquest cop
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo,  apm?
<sergimateo> pero si les vols canviar tu que en saps mes, ho comentem
<SiscoGarcia> eiiiiii, d'on t'ho has tret això que jo en sé més
<sergimateo> no, cap pregunta més. Dema entrenament a les 10:00 a les borges :P
<sergimateo> bona nit sisco!
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit sergimateo
#ubuntu-cat 2011-04-02
<rafael_carreras> comencem la Ubuntu Global Jam a les Borges Blanques
<rubenset> bon dia jovent
<rafael_carreras> au, anem a dinar els de la Ubuntu Global Jam a les Borges Blanques
<papapep> tot el dia de farra, tot el dia de farra, no sabeu fer res més, home...
<papapep> XD
<epileg> home papapep!!!! tinc una pregunta per a vostè
<papapep> ui
<papapep> quina por
<papapep> :D
<epileg> ja, bé
<papapep> o és un pugrama de tv?
<epileg> comor!?
<papapep> XDD
<papapep> res, ni cas
<epileg> això sempre :-)
<papapep> XD
<papapep> i la pregunta?
<epileg> colta, com és que al TEU fedora no es pot compilar a 64 bit en un sistema de 32 bit, i a ubuntu es pot fer tant fàcilment com instaŀlar el paquet gcc-multilib?
<papapep> uhhh....massa complicada per la són que tinc...
<papapep> i això de el "MEU" fedora, podríem discutir-ho :D
<epileg> ostres! jo també estic mort de son.....
<epileg> ui no, quina mandra discutir ara.....
<papapep> pozí
<epileg> o sigui, resumint seria que ni pajolera?
<papapep> correcte
<epileg> d'acord
<epileg> seriosament, em va sorprendre una mica que no es pogués fer.
<rafael_carreras> ehem, ara arribem de dinar :-P
<papapep> seh...ja...
<papapep> XDD
<papapep> bon profit
<rafael_carreras> gràcies
<rafael_carreras> a veure què berenem, doncs
<papapep> colló
<papapep> encara no t'ha arribat a l'estòmac i ja penses en el següent rount
<rafael_carreras> que no, que anem a traduir...
<papapep> XDD
<rafael_carreras> calla, que el giorgio i el sisco s'han fotut unes botifarres...
<papapep> hhohoho, ja me'ls imagino, criaturetes....
<papapep> segur que tu has quedat molt malament... :P
<rafael_carreras> jo enciam i sense formatge
<papapep> seh, clar...
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<papapep> i aigua de l'aixeta
<papapep> XDD
<rafael_carreras> ens han regalat una ampolla de vi de denominació d'origen de per aquí
<papapep> uala
<rafael_carreras> déu n'hi do
<papapep> així sí que traduireu gaire
<papapep> xDD
<rafael_carreras> Mas blanch jové
<papapep> bo?
<rafael_carreras> i una ampolleta d'oli per a cadascun
<papapep> XDD
<rafael_carreras> ole l'ajuntament
<papapep> què cabrons!!
<papapep> ja sabia jo que havia de venir...
<papapep> xDD
<rafael_carreras> veus?
<papapep> si jo voliaaaaaa
<papapep> :(
<SiscoGarcia> tornant a treballar a la #ugj
<papapep> treballar, treballar
<papapep> a qualsevol cosa se li diu treballar
<papapep> :P
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UbuntuGlobalJam042011
<papapep> fartaners
<SiscoGarcia> enveja que ens tens :P
<papapep> com ho saps :D
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que una miqueteta ens coneixem ;)
<papapep> ei, com m'ho faig per ser-hi sense haver-hi anat?
<papapep> xDD
<papapep> surto a les afotus i tot :P
<papapep> a veure si en pengeu, per cert
<SiscoGarcia> tu sempre hi ets... ni que no hi siguis
<papapep> què tal les instal·lacions?
<SiscoGarcia> ara anava a penjar les que he fet
<papapep> SiscoGarcia, això ha sonat...esotèrico-mariquita?
<papapep> XDD
<SiscoGarcia> mari què?
<papapep> XDDDD
<papapep> flauer
<papapep> mari-flauer
<SiscoGarcia> les instal·lacions de laBorrassa estan força bé, caldrà veure com estan les de la festa
<papapep> aha
<papapep> les anireu a veure avui? o no està previst?
<SiscoGarcia> et deixo una estona i pujo les fotos al flickr
<papapep> molt rebé
<SiscoGarcia> fins ara
<rafael_carreras> he decidit que sí que estaria bé poder veure les instal·lacions avui
<SiscoGarcia> ei que mirant les fotos he vist el nom del vi: Saó, dels cellers Mas Blanch i no sé què
<papapep> rafael_carreras, XDD
<papapep> Mas Blanch Jové
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, +1
<SiscoGarcia> merci ;)
<papapep> que t'ho haig d'explicar tot...
<papapep> XD
<SiscoGarcia> per què sóc un desmemoriat :P
<papapep> és l'efecte estíslic agut...
<papapep> XDD
<SiscoGarcia> fotos de la #ugj de Borges a http://is.gd/WkooiU
<papapep-afk> zenkius
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-26
<jordisayol> Samsung Espanya elimina el català dels seus terminals
<jordisayol> http://ves.cat/a0M0
<jordisayol> algú fa servir el client de twitter Hotot? http://hotot.org/
<Xubuntu1204> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-27
<Xubuntu1204> Per si interessa a algú una miniguia per particionar Ubuntu amb Gparted amb taula GPT en comptes de DOS (pel tema d'alineaments dels sectors pels HDD de 4k i tot allò de l'AF dels SSD):
<Xubuntu1204> 1.Descarregar Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop CD
<Xubuntu1204> 2.Try Ubuntu (executar el Live CD, NO instal·lar!)
<Xubuntu1204> 3.Connectar-me a Internet amb l'antena D-Link.
<Xubuntu1204> 4.Emplenar /etc/apt/sources.list amb les fonts adequades (sobretot, la més important, Universe, que és on hi ha gparted, gdisk,..).
<Xubuntu1204> 5.sudo apt-get update
<Xubuntu1204> 6.Instal·lar (apt-get install) Gparted i Gdisk
<Xubuntu1204> 7.Obrir GParted -> Dispositius-> Crear una taula de particions -> Avançat -> Triar GPT en comptes de MSDOS. Apliquem canvis i OK.
<Xubuntu1204> 8.Crear una primera partició "sense format" d'1 MiB i una 2a de 200 MiB, i seguidament una ext4 per l'arrel i una altra per la home, ajustant adequadament a GiB perquè quedi rodó (a ull). Opcionalment en puc crear una també de SWAP i LES QUE VULGUI, ja que és GPT i no té el límit de MBR (MSDOS) de 4 particions primàries!. Apliquem canvis i OK.
<Xubuntu1204> 9.IMPORTANT: Afegim el flag bios_grub a la 1a partició i el flag boot a la 2a partició! Si no, el sistema no arrancaria en reiniciar!
<Xubuntu1204> 10.A gdisk mirar que siguin múltiples de 8 els sectors i que les particions siguin: ef02, ef00, 0700..
<Xubuntu1204> 11. Instal·lar Ubuntu. COMPTE! Instal·lar manualment (opció "alguna altra cosa" en comptes de "esborra el disc i instal·la el so ubuntu") per a seleccionar muntar les particions on toqui (a les ja creades per a /,/home, etc..)!
<Xubuntu1204> 12. Reiniciar i llestos.
<Xubuntu1204> 	
#ubuntu-cat 2012-03-31
<karliter> bon dia
<karliter> des de València
<Jabberwocki> cw
#ubuntu-cat 2012-04-01
<karliter> bon dia
<karliter> em caldria algú amb paciència.
<karliter> LLance la meva pregunta
<karliter> descarregat versió 11:10. L'he descomprimit. Tinc carpeta amb tots els arxius i sembla que hi ha un executable. Pero el meu pc està penjat i necessite un disc d'arracada. Com transforme eixa carpeta en un disc d'arrancada?
<karliter> gràcies.
<jordisayol> karliter: que has descarregat concretament? un fitxer amb extenció iso?
<karliter> no, era un rar i al descomprimir-lo tenia un executable que t'obria diverses opcions d'instal.lació. (El primer de la vostra pàgina)
<jordisayol> de on l'has descarregat?
<karliter> ubuntu.cat
<karliter> perdona
<karliter> si que és un iso
<jordisayol> ah, val
<karliter> però tenia forma de rar
<karliter> saps programa per a fer-me el iso en un dvd?
<jordisayol> ja, doncs has de cremar un cd amb aquesta imatge iso
<karliter> saps algun progrma?
<jordisayol> quin sistema operatiu tens disponible?
<karliter> tinc vista
<jordisayol> doncs fa molt i molt anys que no faig servir windows
<karliter> se'm va penjar l'ubuntu ahir en actualitzar-lo
<karliter> pantalla negra després de demanar-me nom i contrasenya
<karliter> sempre el mateix
<jordisayol> i has provat a entrar en mode restabliment?
<jordisayol> mantingues pitjada la tecla shift mentre arrenca ubuntu i et mostrarà el menú del grub
<jordisayol> a on podràs triar el mode restabliment
<karliter> vaig a provar
<jordisayol> sort!
<karliter> s'espatlla quan li done el nom i la contrasenya (vaig dir que no volia nom i contrasenya però en actualitzar-me els paquets me la demana)
<karliter> sembla que hem millorat company!
<karliter> s'ha carregat!!!
<karliter> gràcies des de València
<jordisayol> me'n alegro
<jordisayol> de res home!
<karliter> Sòc profe d'anglés
<karliter> m'agradaria ajudar en traduccions
<jordisayol> ara arregla el que calgui, si no segurament tronarà a fallar
<karliter> m'aconselles install.lar 11.10?
<jordisayol> home, sempre pots coŀlaborar amb l'equip de traducció de l'ubuntu.
<jordisayol> primer prova a arrencar l'ordinador amb un live cd de la 11.10, així t'assegures de que funciona correctament abans de instaŀlar res de res
<karliter> on trobe un live cd (és un disc d'arrancada?)
<jordisayol> l'encarregat de gestionar les traduccions d'ubuntu és un català. es diu david planella i sempre és al xat de dilluns a divendres. si entres demà el trobaràs. ell et pot donar, millor que ningú, les explicacions que calgui per a fer traduccions, etc.
<jordisayol> exacte, un live-cd és una imatge iso, que un cop cremada pots arrencar l'ordinador amb el cd, sempre que el teu ordinador estigui configurat per arrancar des de la unotat de cd
<jordisayol> s/uontat/unitat
<karliter> sí ho està
<jordisayol> doncs cap problema, descarregues una iso live-cd de ubuntu 11.10, la cremes i ja està, ja pots probar-la en el teu ordinador
<jordisayol> i si t'agrada, la podràs instaŀlar directament. veuràs una icona a l'escriptori per a fer-ho
<jordisayol> escolta, jo no he fet servir mai les imatges de ubuntu.cat, però crec que aquestes ja són una live-cd
<karliter> val gràcies
<karliter> ara me'n vaig a provar
<karliter> moltes gràcies
<jordisayol> des res. bona sort! ;-)
<rafael_carreras> reunió ubuntaire d'aquí a una hora en aquest canal
<rafael_carreras> hora de reunió ubuntaire, hi ha algú per la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> esperarem 5 minuts
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que avui no hi ha quòrum :(
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, què en fem de la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> bé, sempre es pot fer reunió
<rafael_carreras> iep, ara sí que farem reunió :)
<SiscoGarcia> sí, veig que ha vingut wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> i crec que també hi ha el RainCT
<wagafo> bona nit
<RainCT> ei
<rafael_carreras> hola
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> bé, 'escomencem'
<RainCT> SiscoGarcia: jo ja no puc votar :(
<rafael_carreras> #################################################
<SiscoGarcia> escomencem
<SiscoGarcia> com és això RainCT
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> l'únic punt de l'ordre del dia és la festa de maig a Terrassa
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/PrecisePangolin#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<wagafo> ja tenim ponències?
<SiscoGarcia> de moment només hi ha confirmada la del giorgio
<rafael_carreras> gairebé no tenim ponències, no
<wagafo> jo estic de viatge
<SiscoGarcia> encara falta gairebé un mes i mig
<rafael_carreras> he tornat a contactar el pare del Pau, que és qui ho porta i m'ha dit que estan mirant què faran els professors de l'institut
<rafael_carreras> quant a ponències
<rafael_carreras> home, arualavi
<SiscoGarcia> aquests poden muntar tots sols una graella
<SiscoGarcia> arualavi, nanit
<arualavi> eps holes a tothom
<arualavi> nanit :)
<wagafo> bones
<rafael_carreras> sí, però a l'institut encara no s'hi han posat
<rafael_carreras> vaja, que anem amb retard, perquè amb la setmana santa,...
<SiscoGarcia> si l'Albert Astals confirma la seua sessió només en caldrien 3 més
<rafael_carreras> també he contactat el tsdgeos per veure si pot fer la xerrada d'ubuntuTV, però encara no me n'ha dit res :)
<tsdgeos> rafael_carreras: seh, esta a la cua per respondre
<rafael_carreras> no hi ha presa, tsdgeos
<rafael_carreras> (de moment)
<tsdgeos> entre els altres 105
<tsdgeos> no es pot agafar un un cap de setmana de relax :S
<SiscoGarcia> podríem tirar dels que s'han quedat fora en altres ocasions... com ara el Carles Oriol i la xerrada de virtualització que volia fer a Lloret
<tsdgeos> sorrry epr l'OT
<tsdgeos> per cert conec un dels professors del centre, no crec q facin falta mes contactes, pero si cal...
<wagafo> la broma d'Abril d'avui era unes ulleres amb Ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> tsdgeos: no cal, tenim un contacte molt proper, però gràcies
<rafael_carreras> ja li diré alguna cosa al carles
<rafael_carreras> m'ho apunto ara
<SiscoGarcia> si voleu jo puc preparar la presentació, com darrerament... però no prometo gaires millores :(
<SiscoGarcia> pensava d'escurçar alguna cosa fins i tot
<SiscoGarcia> merci rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: si l'escurces una mica, ja la podré fer jo :-)
<SiscoGarcia> fet :P
<rafael_carreras> nooooo
<SiscoGarcia> això és la llei RC
<SiscoGarcia> ara de debò, què us sembla el format que té darrerament?
<SiscoGarcia> quant a durada, vull dir
<rafael_carreras> és curteta, però sabent-ho està bé, s'ha de comptar a l'horari
<wagafo> jo NOrecordo haver vist la teva xerrada, SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> l'he feta a Borges i a Lloret... i em sembla que ja està
<gnome2> si algú utilitza Shotwell Photo Manager haurà tingut un espant avui amb el prank del fool's day d'avui
<SiscoGarcia> també la va aprofitar el Josep Gallart a Llimiana
<rafael_carreras> canviaré l'horari perquè sigui mitja hora curta
<wagafo> a Borges no hi era
<SiscoGarcia> de tota manera, crec que una estoneta «lliure» també s'agraeix
<SiscoGarcia> i també serveix perquè la gent se situï
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, a Lloret sí?
<wagafo> NO la recordo, l'edat
<SiscoGarcia> si t'interessa és a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Grafisme/Presentacions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=PresentacioOneiric.odp
<wagafo> o potser va ser tan curta que me la vaig perdre
<SiscoGarcia> :_(
<SiscoGarcia> crec que tampoc cal donar-hi tants tombs
<rafael_carreras> potser es podria afegir algun video motivacional si tenim ganes de fer-lo
<SiscoGarcia> feu, feu
<SiscoGarcia> això potser és cosa de l'alexm
<rafael_carreras> i allò que va fer l'àlex d'avisar del wifi, els àpats, que vigileu les pertinences, ...
<rafael_carreras> hehe
<SiscoGarcia> que és qui feia les presentacions abans que jo
<SiscoGarcia> ja hi parlaré perquè em faci 5 ¢ i miraré d'incorporar-ho a la presentació
<SiscoGarcia> quins altres aspectes de la festa podem tractar avui?
<rafael_carreras> no se me n'acudeix cap
<wagafo> El David va fer un vídeo per l'Oneiric
<wagafo> voleu que comenci a preparar El formulari?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: sí, però no tenim les ponències
<rafael_carreras> ni tallers
<rafael_carreras> el meu fill vol preparar una sala de jocs lliures
<SiscoGarcia> ferpecte
<rafael_carreras> i jugar allà en xarxa
<rafael_carreras> a veure si pot ser, es va fer una cosa semblant a Terrassa, justament
<wagafo> però si demaneu detalls del dinar per exemple poc començar, i ja l'omplirem
<SiscoGarcia> allà hi havia moltes «sales», i pot donar molt joc
<SiscoGarcia>  crec que hem de parlar amb Terrassa aviat perquè puguem polir detalls
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: he demanat detalls de moltes coses, però no me n'han donat cap :-)
<SiscoGarcia> potser estan preparant xerrades i tallers i nosaltres estem patint quan no cal
<wagafo> perdoneu els errors, estic a l'Android
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, l'altre cop van preparar moltes sessions, oi?
<rafael_carreras> no, divendres vaig rebre un correu i no tenien res pensat encara, així que sí que podem patir :)
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí que ho van fer, a veure què passa després de setmana santa
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras,  sempre tenim el recurs de la «desconferència»
<rafael_carreras> sí, però...
<rafael_carreras> si no hi ha més, us explico que estem de reaprovació del LoCo
<SiscoGarcia> he llegit el correu
<wagafo> sí, ho vaig llegir a la llista
<rafael_carreras> el millor del nou sistema és que obren un bug al Launchpad
<SiscoGarcia> ein?
<rafael_carreras> on diuen que s'ha de fer la reaprovació
<rafael_carreras> sí, és estranyíssim
<rafael_carreras>  i m'ha costat molt d'entendre-ho
<wagafo> som un bug en comptes d.una nació?
<SiscoGarcia> el bug es resol quan estem reaprovats?
<rafael_carreras> els ho he dit als del loco-council
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: així mateix
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, XD
<tsdgeos> rafael_carreras: és canonical, tot s'ha de fer servint launchpad
<rafael_carreras> en teoria, és perquè així se segueix millor
<SiscoGarcia> se'ls ha anat el bit
<tsdgeos> ja saps la dita del martell i els claus
<SiscoGarcia> ?
<rafael_carreras> clar, els va bé a ells, però a mi m'ha sortit un avís que diu que en 5 dies deixem d'estar aprovats
<wagafo> tsdgeos ?
<rafael_carreras> i ja m'espantava, perquè esperava un correu del council, com abans
<tsdgeos> wagafo: "quan només tens un martell, totes les coses et semblen claus"
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<rafael_carreras> i pel que m'han contestat, no deuen haver tingut massa problemes amb gent que no entén com funciona el sistema, de moment
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, en qualsevol cas, suposo que ells es miraran el wiki i resoldran el bug... o no
<wagafo> sí naciste pa martillo del cielo te caen los clavos
<rafael_carreras> el bug el resolc jo amb l'enllaç del wiki
<rafael_carreras> demà ho faré
<SiscoGarcia> i s'ho miren per reaprovar-nos?
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, em sembla que has donat al clau ;)
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí, s'ho miren, fan unes preguntes i ja està
<SiscoGarcia> bé, doncs ja ens diràs
<rafael_carreras> sí clar
<wagafo> més que res suposo que miren que hi hagi activitat
<rafael_carreras> bé, si no hi ha res més, me n'aniria a dormir
<wagafo> tanquem
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<rafael_carreras> ######################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo> bona nit
<arualavi> ui, ara no mirava... :-/
<arualavi> nanit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-03-29
<Joan_> hola :)
#ubuntu-cat 2014-03-30
<MaCaVi> hola, hi ha algú?
<MaCaVi> Hola, tinc un problema. Li vaig instalar ubuntu 13.10 a la meva novia a l'ordinador i al principi es conectava al wifi pero ara quan encén l'ordinador no detecta wifi i per tant no es conecta? Sabeu d'alguna solució? Gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2015-03-26
<abocu> hola a tots
<abocu> algu sap com tornar a un estat anterior el ficher sudoers
<abocu> amb ubuntu 14
<Espreon> Mmm, és possible que hi hagi una versió "temp" d'aqueix ficher en el mateix directori, però no n'estic tan segur. Si existeix, hauria de tindre una ~ en el seu nom.
<Espreon> Eh, en realitat, aqueixes probablement són copies de seguritat, però no importa.
<Espreon> *aqueixos
#ubuntu-cat 2015-03-28
<mikelgs95> hola?
#ubuntu-cat 2019-03-25
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> #SaveYourInternet Aquests són els eurodiputats que s'han compromès a votar NO a una directiva #copyright lliberticida amb filtres de censura. On són la resta? Recordarem el seu vot. https://pledge2019.eu/es/ #CopyrightDirective #SaveYourInternet
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-28
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bon dia! La reunió de treball comença a les 10, oi? Però... i la convocotària del Café? A veure si anem a perdre els bons costums a aquestes alçades... 🍮
<rcarreras> coi, el cafè ja me l'he fotut
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo també, de bon matí. Però ara és l'hora del «reglamentari», home! Una cosa és que estem cadascú a sa casa i en pijama, però, una altra, perdre el ritual i les formes. Vaig a preparar-me el primer corretto grappa del dia, i confie que no em deixareu sol, que som un equip, eh? I no un qualsevol: el millor LoCo Team de la història! 😃
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo he de fer alguna tasca domèstica i no sé quan estaré lliure
<rcarreras> a veure, jo no estic en pijama! Ara em faré un cigaló de rom perquè m'hi obligues.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Preneu exemple del @rcarreras , que se sacrifica i es prepara un cigaló amb esperit de sacrifici.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No t'amagues, @SiscoGarcia ! Fes totes les tasques domèstiques que vulgues, però el rebentat és sagrat!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD … Això sí … ;)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo tinc una mica de feineta de la feina, però, en quant l'acabe, torne cap a ací. A veure si arribe per al segon Café...😇
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ja m'hi he posat amb ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<aniolgarcia> Jo em poso amb rhythmbox, per anar escalfant
<rcarreras> exceŀlent. Bon dia, Aniol.
<aniolgarcia> si hi ha algun paquet amb molta més prioritat o que preferiu que faci, digueu'm-ho i m'hi poso
<aniolgarcia> i bon dia a tothom!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Bon dia
<rcarreras> crec que no, però qui ho sabrà del cert serà el wagafo
<wagafo> Bon dia! Estava acabant de fer dissabte...
<wagafo> El rhythmbox s'hauria de fer des del Gnome, no des de l'Ubuntu
<wagafo> Ara miro com estan les traduccions i hus dic quins paquets tenen prioritat
<wagafo> ups.. hus = us
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> gràcies wagafo
<wagafo> Aquí n'hi ha un:
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+pots/ubuntu-release-upgrader/ca/+translate
<aniolgarcia> XD Ja sabia jo que embolicaria la troca per alguna banda o altra...
<wagafo> Aquí va uns altres:
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/snapd/+pots/snappy/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+pots/dashtodock/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/eoan/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/ca/+translate
<rcarreras> ostres, traduïm a Eoan? Pensava que era a Focal.
<wagafo> Ostres, perdó, torno a entrar els enllaços, ignoreu els anteriorse
<wagafo> Aquí van:
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+pots/ubuntu-release-upgrader/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/update-notifier/+pots/update-notifier/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/software-properties/+pots/software-properties/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/snapd/+pots/snappy/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock/+pots/dashtodock/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/command-not-found/+pots/command-not-found/ca/+translate
<wagafo> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/ca/+translate
<wagafo> Bé, aquí en teniu per començar. També us puc passar algun paquet del projecte upstream, però us de passar el fitxer "po" i l'heu de traduir amb algun editor de traduccions.
<rcarreras> D'acord. jo m'he agafat l'ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu i vaig fent. Gràcies.
<wagafo> Quan acabeu, aviseu i accepto les traduccions
<wagafo> Jo em poso a mirar el tema del mapa d'ubuntu.cat, a veure si puc substituir el Google per l'Openstreetmap
<rcarreras> molt bé, si trobes alguna pista, avisa, jo m'ho vaig mirar ahir i no vaig trobar res.
<aniolgarcia> Em poso amb el command-not-found
<rcarreras> wgarcia: ja estic del ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<wagafo> D'acord, gràcies rcarreras
<rcarreras> m'agafo l'update-notifier package
<aniolgarcia> He acabat el command-not-found
<wagafo> Perfecte, moltes gràcies, ,aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> Em poso amb l'ubuntu-release-upgrader
<rcarreras> wgarcia: acabat l'update-notifier package.
<wagafo> Moltes gràcies, jo estic fent manteniment a lubuntu.cat, i miraré un mòdul que es diu geolocation, que sembla que funciona amb l'OpenStreetmap, a veure si puc fer els mapes amb això.
<rcarreras> Començo amb l'ubiquity-debconf.
<rcarreras> wgarcia: ubiquity-debconf acabat.
<wagafo> Moltes gràcies rcarreras
<rcarreras> Agafo el software-properties.
<rcarreras> wgarcia: acabat el software-properties.
<wagafo> D'acord rcarreras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Un, m'estic marejant amb una llista tan llarga. Si ningú s'ha agafat el ubuntu-release-upgrader, m'hi pose jo.
<rcarreras> l'està fent l'aniol
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Gràcies, en busque un altre.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sembla que l'snapd no està ni començat, si no em dieu res en contrari, m'hi poso.
<wagafo> Si, @giorgiograppa, a aquest paquet hi ha feina per tres o quatre No-Jam
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> D'acort Walter, comence pel principi.
<aniolgarcia> ubuntu-release-upgrader acabat
<wagafo> Perfecte aniolgarcia !
<rcarreras> M'agafo l'ubuntu-docs.
<wagafo> Un clàssic, rcarreras
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Tenies raó, wagafo, amb snapd hi ha per a tres o quatre sessions. Seguiré a la tarda, que la paella de verdures no es va a fer tota sola 👨‍🍳.
<rcarreras> vaig a veure que fem per dinar
<wagafo> Jo un arròs amb curry que ha quedat espectacular
 * wagafo uploaded an image: image20200328_135353666.jpg (602KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/kILpgVrMAeCDxYQwwWncszfz >
<rcarreras> que bo, per favor!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ah ep, soc a temps d'apuntar-me (al dinar)?
<wagafo> Casa meva és casa vostra
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Paella, no parella.
<rcarreras> Avui tinc menú carnívor: canelons i filet d'agulla de porc a la planxa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Bon profit a tots! 🍻
<rcarreras> Bon profit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Apa, bon profit :-)
<rcarreras> jo ja estic amb el cafè.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> No he pogut participar. Tot el dia embolicat i ara necessito descansar una mica
<wagafo> Continuo treballant amb l'Ubuntu.cat. Estic muntant un mirall de la web al meu portàtil, millor així per per provar coses, i no enmerdar la web real.
<rcarreras> Jo segueixo amb l'ubuntu-docs, que és llarg de nassos.
<wagafo> Ubuntu-docs l'hem treballat jo crec sempre que hem fet traduccions, i mai no l'hem acabat.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> @ggrappa [<reply to image>], Recepta!
<aniolgarcia> Ei, em poso amb gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
<wagafo> Perfecte, jo continuo amb ubuntu.cat, ja he acceptat totes les traduccions fetes al matí.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui quina migdiada més tonta... Sort que no m'ha vist ningú 😇
<wagafo> T'hem estat criticant en privat, giorgiograppa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ah, molt bé, em quede més tranquil.
<rcarreras> Ep, m'he acabat l'ubuntu-docs.
<wagafo> Increïble, quina feinada rcarreras
<aniolgarcia> gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock fet!
<wagafo> Una No-Jam molt productiva, gràcies aniolgarcia
<rcarreras> Vinga nois, jo me'n vaig a sopar, que canvien l'hora i tot això. :-)
<wagafo> Ànims a tots i totes, avui una hora menys de confinament!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, demà, més. Bona nit.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> al final no he pogut fer res, ho sento, aquesta tarda hem estat ajudant la sogra i se m'han fet les tantes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @wagafo , acabe d'entrar a ubuntu.cat i m'ha donat un error de certificat caducat: això és normal o ens ha entrat el coronavirus en la pàgina? Estic navegant amb VPN, però això no hi hauria d'afectar en absolut, oi?
<rcarreras> El certificat va caducar ahir. Obriré un tiquet al servidor de Caliu, a veure si el renoven.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Quina casualitat!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [<rcarreras> El certificat va caducar ahir. Obriré un tiquet al servidor de Caliu …], Ui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> hehe, ja està fet el tiquet
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ja està. El certificat s'havia renovat però faltava reiniciar l'nginx
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> ah, estupendo!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [hehe, ja està fet el tiquet], Ja el tancaré jo després, que em vull mirar per què carai no s'ha reiniciat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Apa, ja està
#ubuntu-cat 2020-03-29
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Moltes gràcies, Aniol.
<ro5er> Bona nit
<ro5er> Necessito ajuda per instal·lar Lubuntu
<ro5er> Algú em podria ajudar, si us plau?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Sí, torna -ho a preguntar demà...
